# 24v 6speed swap questions



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

im swapping a 24v 6 speed into my 92 slc corrado.

I bought:
-03 gli 24v
-6 speed (02m)
-02m shift box
-matching ecu (gli)
-02 Eurovan v6 engine harness
-mk4 drive by wire pedal
-B4 Passat tdi drive by wire pedal cluster


NEED to buy:

-axles of some kind
-custom motor mounts
-engine freshen up kit (water pump/chains)
-mk3 front and tranny mounts and brackets


QUESTIONS:

1. The engine doesn't have a key with it, whats my next step, having a company put a immobilizer in the ecu? or can I do that with vag-com?

2. ive read the eurovan 01-03 harness is plug and play with a obd-2 harness will it have to be stripped down at all like a jetta harness?

3. Can a Passat b4 tdi dbw pedal work with this swap? ive scene the other way around ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5182138-AHU-DBW-pedal...can-I-use-a-mk4-DBW-pedal-instead )


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Don't know the answers to those 3 questions, but if you are looking for ease in the swap, I would add the Polo Shift box setup to your list. 02m Cables/Guts -> Polo Shift Box -> Corrado (PLug and play)

Here-> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4668026

EPP should should shows these 3 parts listed.

I cut and re-threaded the Shift Stick as you see, but the MkiV (BeetleS is what I used) shifter boot/knob has a Clamp knob and needs no threads. You can fit the BeetleS boot into the Corrado frame for a perfect fit!


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

I thought that I read somewhere that this doesnt work with the 6 speed transmission.. just the 5 speed


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

High Body slc said:


> im swapping a 24v 6 speed into my 92 slc corrado.
> 
> I bought:
> -03 gli 24v
> ...


Mk4 ECM will not work with eurovan harness. Different pins location. You have few options on ECM part. Get a eurovan 24v ECM to match the harness. Or de-pin eurovan harness to match mk4 ECM. That going pita option. Or make jumper plug and play harness to use mk4 harness or buy dubstance harness. Get the ECM immoliziler defeat from tuning company like C2,UM, etc! If you using eurovan harness route. Get the foot pedal harness too from eurovan.


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

I was under the impression that the eurovan harness was a direct fit.. damn it.. 
looks like ill have to sell that to someone who needs it 

looks like the wiring hunt continues.. apparently the guy who I bought the eurovan harness still has those two parts I need, ill contact him and pick them up.

I looked up that dubstance and couldn't find any info on them do you have a link you can post just incase something happens or someone else might need it

do I have to upgrade my clutch master to a mk4? I saw some people used a adapter to combine the mk4 lines to the earlier lines


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

http://stancedubs.bigcartel.com/product/plug-play-mk4-engine-swap-harness 

This will help you if you were using mk4 harness in mk2-mk3-corrado chassis. But if you have eurovan harness, get the 24v eurovan ECM that matches the eurovan harness! There actually 3 parts to eurovan harness. Main harness, fuel injector harness, brake-accelerator harness. 

As far for 6speed transmission on hydraulic system. You can go this route from eurowise. 
http://euro-wise.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=755

Your still left with modify the subframe and getting the transmission support bracket and custom drive axles!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

High Body slc said:


> I thought that I read somewhere that this doesnt work with the 6 speed transmission.. just the 5 speed


It works for 6speed. Should work for 5 too as the shift boxes are essentially the same. 

Again, it is not a necessity, but makes it plug and play w/o needing to fab brackets, cut the body mounts from the 02a etc.


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

I believe that the corrado kid posted about 1/2 way down on this post that the 6 speeds don't work with the polo box
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-retrofit-into-onto-an-02A-lots-of-pics/page6


----------



## VW_OwneR_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

High Body slc said:


> QUESTIONS:
> 
> 1. The engine doesn't have a key with it, whats my next step, having a company put a immobilizer in the ecu? or can I do that with vag-com?
> 
> ...



yo, 

#1- you need to contact united motorsports , have them remove the immo from ecu , while your there get them to delete the post cat lambdas/emissions stuff and SAI, explain to them what your doing and there know straight away  with immo removed you don't need to run mk4 clocks and have a matched/paired immo chip/key.

#2- eurovan harness is compatible with ce2 fusebox which is what late mk2 and mk3 golfs and corrados have, so it will plug in to the fusebox/vehicle, but I wouldn't expect it to just fly straight on and plug in perfectly into just any random 24v 2.8 , theres a few different 24v 2.8's out there and have there own engine code , BDF for example, so may need slight subtle changes to some plugs or wires , vortex member .:carlik:. used the eurovan harness on his swap so he will know a lot more about it then me on this,

#3- to be sure I would get the DBW pedal from the same vehicle as the ecu & harness and know for sure that there all 100% compatible but I would say as long as the car was a petrol manual car it should be ok, but again don't quote me on that ,


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

High Body slc said:


> I believe that the corrado kid posted about 1/2 way down on this post that the 6 speeds don't work with the polo box
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-retrofit-into-onto-an-02A-lots-of-pics/page6


That thread was about using the 02m/02j Shift box on the 02a trans. Thread has some relevance, but the particular discussion you pointed to was about trying to use the 6 Speed Cable bracket on the 02a.

The Polo Box (3 pieces) definitely works, trust me


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

Great! ! Thanks for spending more of my money !! Hahaha
Do you think that I should use the corrado clutch master or the mk4..
I will upgrade it if need be but I'm trying to semi budget because I still have the big things to buy!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You must keep the 02m clutch from a mk4. The 02a vr clutch wont work anymore. 

The clutch master will need the adapter made from USP:
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/USPStainlesssteelclutchline-02AMasterCylinderw/02MTran.html

Here are the mounts you need:
http://www.generalprinciple.com/02m


I don't know 100% about the pedal assembly. I would assume the passat or eurovan would be a direct fit? Most seem to have used a mk4 and was a simple install:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?2383415-Drive-by-wire-Pedals-in-a-corrado-a2

Let me know if you need anything else! :thumbup:

Best,
Tim


----------



## VfknDUB (Jan 17, 2014)

*polo shift box*

I didnt read thread all the way through so I apologize if some info is being repeated. You can get the Polo shift box from World Impex (my contact Wil A.) For $187 shipped, it will take a few weeks though.as for the cables, i hear the 02j cables work just fine you the connection to the trans is the onky difference so you will need to change the ends. If you search mk3 02m mounts on google click the second link. These mounts will run you about $400. As for axles I hear its much cheaper to buy DSS mk3 02m axles for $800 rather than get the 24v axles cut down, besides the DSS are rated at 350hp (or more for alot more $$) so you get peace of mind. Im currently doing this same swap into my mk3 Jetta. If you have anymore questions give me a shout. Goodluck


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

im think for me the 6 speed may be a bit too much money for me at this time.. I think I may just sell the o2m for a 5 speed.. I can put the money towards other things in the car


----------



## VfknDUB (Jan 17, 2014)

How much would you sell it for?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

1000... transmission, cables, shift box and 6 speed shift knob


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

still searching for the 5 speed o2a.. someone sold me a o2j who said it was a o2a so that search continues.

i received my 2002 eurovan harness, and ecu now i have to get that sent out to get the immobilizers and everything taken care of 

the guy also sent me the eurovan pedal but no pedal harness is it possible to retrieve this part from a mk4?

what pedal should i use?


----------



## tanjetta98 (Sep 11, 2004)

Keep the 6 speed make custom mounts. 








Here is my swap into mk2 gti.


----------



## VfknDUB (Jan 17, 2014)

Whats the diff between 02j and 02a? Ive got a 5spd trans from a 1.8t

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

VfknDUB said:


> Whats the diff between 02j and 02a? Ive got a 5spd trans from a 1.8t
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


There about the same. Few difference are

1. Flange are bolted in o2j trans vs c-clipped in 02a trans. 

2. All 2.0l and tdi 02j trans have 100mm drive axles flanges. Also mk3- b4 tdi trans uses bolt style 100 mm driver axles flanges 

3. Both vr6 and 1.8t 02j trans uses 108mm drive axles flanges. You can swap 100mm bolted drive flanges into 1.8t-vr6 o2j trans. All mk2-mk3 uses 100mm drive axles. 

4. You can swap 02a shift tower into 02j transmission or use whole setup from mk4 02j box and cables. There a write up on 02j conversion setup on o2a transmission. 

If have 02j transmission and want put in mk2-mk3 chassis. Swap the drive flanges to 100mm drive flanges. Use the 02j whole cable and shifter box together. It all depend you use polo upper shifter box with mk4 shifter cables or make heat shield to prevent air draft from mk4 shifter box.


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

im not looking to spend money right now to make it work... id rather spend the money on trouble shooting problems that are going to pop up during the swap that i wasent expecting than making a trans work just to lose the mechanical feel that actually enjoy. my shift cables are brand new and wont be a issue for the remainder of the cars life. 

id like to keep the o2m but i dont have the time/place for this to be a project car

trying to get this motor in in a few weeks and button up getting the pieces ill need for the swap.

Right now its:
-02a
-pedal harness
-finding a pin out for the eurovan
-refresh parts for the 24v


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

the tranny is gone... now to find a o2a tranny!!
now that the mounting, tranny issues are taken care of..

LETS work on this wiring!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

o2a tranny are a dime a dozen. can go to any junk yard really!


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

None around me damn it!!!


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

found one in a local yard I totally forgot about 200$ with 100k on it.. I just took it..

this wireing is going to be a pita.. im already having trouble!!!


----------



## VfknDUB (Jan 17, 2014)

Goodluck

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

pics of what I have so far for the swap 
ecu:









eurovan main engine harness:









eurovan pedal on the top mk4 on the bottom, pedal harness fits in both:









part numbers:









side my side comparison (may pose a issue):









mk4 clutch and brake light switch.. possibly the same as eurovan?:


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

Eurovan ECM is automatic. So. No need for clutch switch.( blue) unless you want cruise. The green is brake switch for brake light and cruise input. And t-body cancel. You can't use gli 24v ECM. Look the same. But wire differently. Either pedal will work. Need to make brake pedal- accelerator harness to complete the harness. Do you have fuel injection harness too. If not need splice the harness into eurovan harness.


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

do you have a write up.. id rather de-pin it and attach it to a harness then hard wire it in. 
or a pin out for a gli and a eurovan.. I hate wiring so much.. 

I don't need cruse control.. it would prob be a pita and it never worked before so its not like id be missing much
will I have to trim or remove the stopper to use one over the other? theres a big difference in travel


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

I can use a 24v crack pipe with 12v housing and sensors if needed 
http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?122724-MK2-2-8-24v-VR6-Engine-Trial-Fitted

just some other good info I can use:
http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=4018


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

up


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

You might need a fan and rad harness also.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

just a question about the axles on the 6 speed trans....(I know ur not using it anymore) so all one has to do is change the flanges to 100mm ones and 12v vr6 axles well bolt right up?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Depending on what you are putting the trans in will determine the axles. If it is going into mk1/2/3 you will need custom axles. Driveshaft shop makes them. If it is going into a mk4 you need to change over to all the mk4 stuff. 

There are a few kits out there go convert an 02a/j into a 6 speed 

Really depends on what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## tanjetta98 (Sep 11, 2004)

I had a drive shaft shop make mine. Mk2 4x100 (for my bbs rm ) with mk4 Inners


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

bonesaw said:


> Depending on what you are putting the trans in will determine the axles. If it is going into mk1/2/3 you will need custom axles. Driveshaft shop makes them. If it is going into a mk4 you need to change over to all the mk4 stuff.
> 
> There are a few kits out there go convert an 02a/j into a 6 speed
> 
> Really depends on what you are trying to accomplish.


thank you


----------

